# Vote for Chad for Heartland Rescue



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Chad is in the Bissell photo contest. If he wins we will donate
The money to Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue 
So please vote for our Chad Man who came from Heartland GRR
The link is below
Chad's # is 346

http://www.bissell.com/Page_id/47093/Default.aspx?ImageUrl=http://images.bissell.com/images/IncludeContent/MVP/Period7/346.jpg
http://www.bissell.com/Page_id/4709...com/images/IncludeContent/MVP/Period7/346.jpg


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I voted for Chad. Love the smile.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Voted here.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank You for your votes
Chad loves to smile...


----------

